# New Nuvinci N380x availability?



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone?

I have the N380 but I don't particularly like the solid axle. Would much prefer a QR & it sort looks like the N380x may be available with a QR. Kinda difficult to tell from the few pics I've seen though.

I know that Scott is supposed to be introducing it on one or more of their bikes at Euro Bike at the end of this month.

Mainly just want confirmation that it will be available with a QR as I've got a set of 29+ rims waiting to be built up. Don't know whether to wait on the N380x or just buy another N380.

For those that might be wondering why I don't just break down my current rear wheel & use that N380 as the basis for the new build. Current wheelset is built with Raceface Arc 45's (IW=inner width) & the new rims are 34mm IW so I'm keeping the 45's as backup, just in case ~3" tires don't work too well on the narrower rim.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Found out yesterday from 'updated' Nuvinci site that the N380X 135x10 version is threaded.

So ... haven't decided yet whether the added 'robustness' of the N380X is worth waiting or probably paying extra for.

Definitely don't like the looks compared to the N380.

I'll wait a few months before deciding.


----------

